# Selbsterstellte GPS-Vektorkarte für das Bergische Land



## Schildbürger (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mÃ¶chte euch meine selbsterstellte Vektorkarte fÃ¼r (Garmin) GPS-GerÃ¤te vorstellen.
Es handelt sich noch um eine frÃ¼he Version, die noch der weiteren ErgÃ¤nzung + Fertigstellung Bedarf. 

Die Karte umfasst das Gebiet von der Wupper im Norden bis zu Sieg im SÃ¼den.
Vom Rhein im Westen bis nach Wermelskirchen / KÃ¼rten / Overath im Osten.

VorschlÃ¤ge zur Komplettierung sind jederzeit willkommen. (Siehe weiter unten.)
Diese Karte ist komplett selber gemacht und es sind keine Teile Dritter eingebaut.

Warum aber eine selbsterstellte Topo-Karte, wo es doch von den GerÃ¤teherstellern fertige Karten zu kaufen gibt?
Der hohe Preis der Karten. Nicht jeder kann oder will so viel Geld ausgeben (SchÃ¼ler usw.). 
Die kartenfÃ¤hige GerÃ¤te sind schon teuer genug. Jeder der sich schon mal an die Erstellung dieser  Karten gewagt hat, weis, wieviel Arbeit drinsteckt, daher relativiert sich der Preis.

Die fertigen Topo-Karten sind fehlerhaft. (Ebenso sind noch unbekannte Fehler in meiner Karte.)
       Jeder der sich diese Karten zugelegt hat, mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r sich selber die Korrekturen vornehmen.
       Oder sich weiterhin Ãrgern, wofÃ¼r er viel Geld ausgeben hat.

Das Copyright verbietet die Weitergabe der selbstgeÃ¤nderten Karten an andere. Verbunden ggf. mit einer restriktiven Registrierungs- Aktivierungspflicht fÃ¼r den ehrlichen KÃ¤ufer.

FÃ¼r die fertige Topo-Karte spricht die âleichte VerfÃ¼gbarkeitâ, einfach kaufen. Bis erst mal von ganz DL, detaillierte, selbsterstellte  Karten frei verfÃ¼gbar sind, wird noch eine Weile vergehen. 

Bei welcher kÃ¤uflich! zu erwerbender Karte findet man bei den Trailâs die Wanderwegbezeichnungen?
Soweit die mir bekannt sind, habe ich die eingetragen, oder sie werden es noch.

Ãber Details zur Erstellung der Karte gebe ich aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden keine Auskunft. SchlieÃlich soll es mit der Karte selbst, auch weitergehen. Siehe dazu die Links, weiter unten.

Ich kann nur sagen, das ich, bei schlechtem Wetter, bisher 15 Monate an dieser Karte gearbeitet habe.
Die erreichte Genauigkeit ist gut. mir bekannte Trailâs lassen sich metergenau finden.

Ich werde die Karte je nach Erkenntnissen, Zeit und Laune weiter ergÃ¤nzen. 
Daher Ã¤hnelt sie, an den RÃ¤ndern, dem Todesstern beim Bau. Auch werden âim Innerenâ sicher noch ErgÃ¤nzungen und Ãnderungen erfolgen. Insbesondere WaldflÃ¤chen, kleine TÃ¼mpel / Seen, BÃ¤che, ParkplÃ¤tze, KrankenhÃ¤user, Schulen, usw.
Geplant ist in jedem Fall die Karte, im Westen, bis an den Rhein zu vervollstÃ¤ndigen.

Wer also die Karte selber Ã¤ndert oder erweitert schlieÃt sich davon aus, oder muss seine Ãnderungen nachpflegen.

Ich versuche mÃ¶glichst viele, fÃ¼râs Biken und Wandern sinnvolle, Informationen in die Karte einzutragen. 
Da nicht alle Sachen auch auf dem Display des Etrex Vista C erscheinen (z.B. bebaute Gebiete) habe ich diese FlÃ¤chen in der Karte weggelassen. Das kann bei anderen GerÃ¤ten anders sein.

Viele Wege bin ich selber abgefahren um die Ã¶rtlichen Gegebenheiten zu prÃ¼fen und dann die Wege einzuzeichnen. Von einigen Bekannten habe ich ihre GPS-Trackaufzeichnungen zur PrÃ¼fung und ErgÃ¤nzung der Karte bekommen. Die Verfolgung und das PrÃ¼fen der Trackaufzeichnungen ist sehr Zeitaufwendig.

Bei einigen Dingen brÃ¼te ich noch Ã¼ber der LÃ¶sung:
Die Darstellung von WanderhÃ¼tten als âBuildingâ ist sicher nicht optimal, aber etwas anderes passt erst recht nicht, oder es wird vom Vista C nicht angezeigt. Hat andererseits den Vorteil das die nicht zu Ã¼bersehen sind.

Es gibt fÃ¼r BÃ¤che und FlÃ¼sse nur eine Linie âRiverâ in GPS-MapEdit, daher erscheint alles gleich breit. 
Das ist bei den fertigen Vektorkarten genauso.
Und fÃ¼r jeden breiteren Fluss eine FlÃ¤che zu malen, ist Ã¤uÃerst aufwendig. Vielleicht mal, wenn es sonst nichts mehr zu tun gibt.

Zur Zeit habe ich nur die kleinste Zoomstufe realisiert, die weiten folgen bei der Finalisierung.

Allen Ortsunkundigen  soll die Karte der Orientierung dienen. Je mehr ich mich mit deren Erstellung befasst habe, desto weniger brauche ich sie selber.

Wer meint das ich mit dem Verlauf der Trailâs ein Geheimnis verrate, dem sei gesagt: 
âDie Wege waren vorher auch schon da.â 

Ohne entsprechende Ortskenntnis findet man, auch mit der Karte, sicher nicht die besten Trailâs oder Routen.
Mit einer Karte im GPS kann man aber leichter auf Erkundungstour gehen um neue Routen zu finden.
FÃ¼r die Tourplanung / Auswertung nehme ich MagicMaps NRW 3D.

Konstruktiver Kritik bin ich aufgeschlossen.
Jeder sollte die Ihm gut bekannten Gebiete sorgfÃ¤ltig prÃ¼fen.
Wer etwas findet wo er/sie meint, das an der Karte Ãnderungen  erfolgen sollten (und seien es Fehler) schickt mir eine entsprechende Mail mit den Koordinaten. 
Bei dem Verlauf  von StraÃen und Wegen bitte ich um eine entsprechende ASCII-OVL-Datei.
Wer kein GPS hat, mir aber einen Weg zeigen mÃ¶chte, der nicht in der Karte zu finden ist, dann fahre ich gerne auch mal mit.

Nutzt Eure Chance, um zumindest fÃ¼r dieses Gebiet, eine fehlerfreie GPS-Vektorkarte zu erhalten. 
Die Karte nutzt letztendlich JEDEM.
Ich hoffe daher, auf eine rege Beteiligung.

Wer nur was zu meckern hat, dem sei gesagt: âEinem geschenkten Barsch, schaut man nicht in den Ar$châ
Oder die-/derjenige kauft sich eine, die âbesserâ ist, Basta. 

Diese Karte kann und soll keine amtliche Karte ersetzten. 
Die Darstellungen in der GPS-Vektorkarte kÃ¶nnen Fehlerhaft sein. 
Der Benutzer hat sich vor Gebrauch von der Eignung zu Ã¼berzeugen.
Im Zweifel gelten die amtlichen Karten. 
Die Verwendung erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

Von der Beschaffenheit und der Eignung eines Weges hat sich jeder vor dem Betreten oder Befahren selber zu Ã¼berzeugen.
Verbote und Privateigentum sind zu beachten. Die Darstellung in der GPS-Vektorkarte beinhaltet keinerlei Betretungs- und Befahrerlaubnis!

Die Karte habe ich in meiner Freizeit mit Hilfe von Shareware-Programmen erstellt, daher:
Jede Gewerbliche Nutzung ist untersagt.
Die Verwendung bei Veranstaltungen bei denen eine StartgebÃ¼hr oder Ã¤hnliches erhoben wird, ist den Veranstaltern untersagt. Davon ausgenommen ist die eigene, private Nutzung der Teilnehmer.

Link zum download der Garmin-Version:
http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?cnt=55&rgn=NRW, Bergisches Land&cat=4

Hier noch einige Links zum Thema, ohne Anspruch auf VollstÃ¤ndigkeit.:

GPSMapEdit zum erstellen und Ã¤ndern der Vektorkarten.
http://www.geopainting.com/en/

Dann braucht ihr noch cGPSmapper.exe
http://gps.chrisb.org/en/main.htm

Und sendmap20:
http://gps.chrisb.org/en/download.htm

Sendmap20 unterstÃ¼tzt auch die USB-Schnittstelle.
Keine Installation erforderlich, lÃ¤uft in jedem Verzeichnis.

Zum Kalibrieren der .BMP-Dateien OziExplorer:
http://www.oziexplorer.com/

Deutsche Anleitung dazu:
http://www.blauesboot.de/mapeditmanual/

Viel zum lesen. 

Fragen und Antworten rund um's GPS und  zum Erstellen der Karten:
http://www.naviboard.de/

Grundlagen GPS:
http://kanadier.gps-info.de/a-gpsseite.htm

Einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2006)

Ein lobenswertes Projekt, was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast. 
Muß mir das alles aber nochmal in Ruhe durch lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

eine gute Sache. Ich habe einen Hinweis in meine Nachrichten aufgenommen. Vielleicht hast Du den Beitrag im Naviboard zu "Free Maps" noch nicht gelesen. Dein Projekt würde da gut hineinpassen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nach einigen Diskussionen an anderer Stelle, ist die Frage aufgekommen wie man die Autoren freier Karten Unterstützen kann.
Dazu gibt es das "Free Maps Projekt".





Infos dazu gibt es über Tom's Homepage:
http://home.wtal.de/noegs/fmp.htm
oder im Naviboard:
http://www.naviboard.de/index.php?showtopic=12596&hl=

Die Karte:





Um zu "meiner" Karte zurückzukommen, Ihr könnt mich mit den GPS-Trackaufzeichnungen eurer wirklich gefahrenen!! Touren unterstützen.
Die Aufzeichnungen sollten unbearbeitet sein, also so wie sie aus dem GPS-Gerät kommen. 
Es hilft mir wirklich nicht sie "geradezubiegen" und den Verlauf nach einer Topokarte auszurichten, da auf diese Weise echte Fehler in den Topokarten unentdeckt bleiben.
Auch kleine "Krümelspuren" helfen mir beim prüfen und ergänzen der Karte.
Wer (noch) kein kartenfähiges GPS-Gerät sein eigen nennt, kann mich somit unterstützen.

Ebenso Hinweise zu "Wanderhütten" usw. helfen mir weiter, vieles ist in keiner Karte eingezeichnet.
Da die Karte im Moment noch Lückenhaft ist fehlt noch vieles.
Daher als Hinweis welche Gebiete fertig sind:
Diepental, Wupper ab Leichlingen, Eifgental, Linnefetal, Dünntalsperre, Hardt, Königsforst, Wahner Heide.
Weniger kenne ich:
Siegburger Forst, Wahnbachtalsperre, Lüderich, Sengbachtalsperre.
Insbesondere fehlen mir die Wupperberge, Agger, Naafbachtal.
Wo noch große weise Flecken und nur die Straßen sind, da bin ich eben noch nicht so weit.
Also ran. Es gibt (für mich) noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
inzwischen gibt es ein eigenes Forum für das FreeMapsProjekt:

http://freemaps.fr.funpic.de/forum/

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr die Links auf euren Homepages bekannt machen würdet.


----------



## juchhu (21. März 2006)

Tach Geburtstagskind,

mit einem knappen Monat Verspätung  bist nun auch endlich in die Riege der 42-er aufgenommen worden.

Schließlich ist die 42 die Antwort auf alle Fragen.
Wem sich diese Aussage nun nicht erschließt,
dem sei diese Lektüre ans Herz gelegt :

http://www.douglasadams.com/creations/0345391802.html

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum  , viele  , ordentlich was zu  und zu  sowie viele nette  und fröhliche  um Dich herum.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (21. März 2006)

Wie was ?  Hemut hat Geburtstag  
Dann natürlich auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute.


   


Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Schildbürger (24. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Blumen. 
Habe ich selber fast vergessen (verdrängt?). Ich werde älter, meine Frau hat mich daran errinnert.  

Die GPS-Karte ist inzwischen auch weiter gewachsen und ergänzt worden.

Wer eine aktuelle Version möchte, schickt mir bitte seine E-mail Adresse.
Da die Karte mal ins Maps4free-Projekt mit einfließen soll, stelle ich entgegen meiner Aussage von Dez. 2005 keine neuen Versionen mehr ins Web.





Siehe: http://www.maps4free.de/

Zur Prüfung und Ergänzung der Karte sind mir >ALLE< GPS-Aufzeichnungen, die dieses Gebiet betreffen, willkommen.
Auch "nur" Straßen, Neubaugebiete, usw. alles was noch in die Karte reingehört. 
Es "muss" keine MTB-Strecke sein! Jeder Krümel zählt.
Die mit anderen Gebieten mögen bitte warten, bis das Projekt richtig ins rollen gekommen ist.


----------



## i-men (26. März 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

ich wollte auch mal mein Lob für Dein Projekt loswerden, obwohl ich leider von Deiner Arbeit (noch) nicht profitieren kann, da kein kartenfähiges GPS vorhanden.
Ich war heute ein bischen auf Trailsuche am Lüderich. Komisch das ich bei sowas immer an Dich denken muss . Wenn Interesse besteht schicke ich Dir die Datei. Ich stelle Dir auch gerne weitere aufgezeichnete Rohdaten zur Verfügung.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich wieder mal bei einer der nächsten Touren

Ingo


----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2006)

Hallo,
die Karte lebt! Sie wächst und gedeiht. 

Im äußeren Umfang wird die Karte wohl nicht mehr zulegen, da ich einfach zu wenig Info's/Input habe um sinnvoll weiter zu machen.

Im Inneren ergänze ich immer mehr Details zumeist aus eigener "Erfahrung".
Um diese weiterzugeben veranstalte ich den 
*1. GPS-Karten Treff*
Den Termin gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3596

Wenn das Interesse da ist, werde weitere, auch an anderen Orten folgen.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Januar 2007)

*2. GPS-Kartentreff *in Zusammenhang mit dem Kölner Tisch

Hallo zusammen,
nach Rücksprache mit den beiden Initiatoren Guido @Montana und
Martin @Juchhu biete ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Kölner Tisch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=258386
ein weiteres GPS-Kartentreffen an.

Einfach und unverbindlich vorbeischauen.

Ich werde mich dort einfinden und wer fragen hat zum Themen wie GPS
und Kartenerstellung kann dazukommen. 
Ich habe kein festes Programm.  Mal sehen was sich ergibt.

Wer was bestimtes wissen will oder gezeigt bekommen möchte, kann mir
eine PM oder Mail vorab schicken.
Oder natürlich hier Posten.

Dann sehe ich zu, das ich optimal darauf vorbereitet bin.
Wenn die Nachfrage da sein sollte, werde ich ggf. öfter (mit meinem Notebook) dabei sein.

Bitte dort Anmelden damit der Platzbedarf klar ist.

****Ich habe mit der "Osterweiterung" der Karte begonnen****
Wer Infos und Tracks über die Gegend bei Hückeswagen ... Wipperfürth... Engelskirchen usw. hat: BITTE HER DAMIT.
Wenn ich genug Input bekomme nehme ich mir noch die Wuppertalsperre vor...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Aus gegebenem Anlass weise ich darauf hin, das ich KEINE Karten von der
"Fa. Garmin" verteile. 
Diese Karte ist von mir KOMPLETT selbergemacht, PUNKT!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> *2. GPS-Kartentreff *in Zusammenhang mit dem Kölner Tisch
> ...
> ****Ich habe mit der "Osterweiterung" der Karte begonnen****
> Wer Infos und Tracks über die Gegend bei Hückeswagen ... Wipperfürth... Engelskirchen usw. hat: BITTE HER DAMIT.
> Wenn ich genug Input bekomme nehme ich mir noch die Wuppertalsperre vor...


 
Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Ich habe von meinem Festplattencrash doch noch einige Tracks retten können.
Sind bestimmt interessant, da sie Deine Osterweiterung unterstützen. 

Soll ich sie hier anhängen oder Dir als E-Mail schicken?
Dann sei so freundlich, und schicke mir als PN eine Real-E-Mail-Addy, da ich über die Forumssoftware keine Anhänge verschicken kann.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Soll ich sie hier anhängen oder Dir als E-Mail schicken?...



...ausdrucken und per Brief....


----------



## juchhu (31. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ausdrucken und per Brief....


 
Brauchst Du Erste Hilfe zum GPS-Thema?  

Da sind Helmut und ich in der Kombi Erste Hilfe und GPS genau die Richtigen für Dich.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2007)

Hab ein bionisches GPS. Nennt sich Orientierungssinn...

Also ich hab für mich jezze mal so entschlossen, daß wenn ich 150 bis 250 fürs Bike ausgebe, weder ein GPS noch eine HID sein wird. 
Ich tendiere da momentan eher zu einem Helmkamerasystem, das ich auch sonst noch gebrauchen kann, im Gegensatz zu ner Lampe.
GPS ist zwar an sich interessant, würde ich aber zuwenig nutzen, um in der Walachei irgendwelche runtergeladenen Touren nachzufahren. Hätts das vor 10-12 Jahren zu dem heutigen Technologiestand gegeben, dann wäre ich dabei gewesen. Heut überlass ich das anderen...


----------



## juchhu (31. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab ein bionisches GPS. Nennt sich Orientierungssinn...


 
Du, Brieftaube, Du. Beim nächsten Mal kannst Du die Tracks ja zum Helmut per Brief bringen. 
(So, ich bin jetzt hier weg, sonst werde ich zum lebenslangen GPS-Tracking für Helmut verdonnert.) 

@Schildbürger

Ich habe noch ein paar Tracks gefunden.  
Volker, die Brieftaube, bringst sie Dir in Kürze. 

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab ein bionisches GPS. Nennt sich Orientierungssinn...



Nee, das funktioniert bei mir nicht.  
Dafür brauche ich ein anderes Kleinhirn.  
Ohne GPS schaffe ich es garantiert, in die völlig falsche Richtung zu fahren. 
So  nun aber genug gespammt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
aus einigen Beiträgen an anderer Stelle und dem gestrigen Abend, ziehe ich folgendes Fazit:
Gegen die professionell vertriebenen Karten, die für >ganz< Deutschland / Europa zur Verfügung
  stehen, kann (und will) ich nicht "anstinken".
  Ich arbeite nunmal alleine an der Karte und damit ist das Gebiet begrenzt. Aber es geht Stein für Stein vorran.

Punkten kann ich allerdings im Detailbereich und der Aktuallität.

Ich sammle immer erst die Trackaufzeichnungen für ein Gebiet, um dann die Auswertung für dieses Gebiet machen zu können.
Die Vorgehensweise kann sich jeder bei den Treffen ansehen.
GPSMapEdit bietet keine Funktion um die Trackaufzeichnungen selber zu mitteln. 
Da ist immer noch Augenmaß und Handarbeit angesagt.

Die Trails, die wegen dem Strum Kyrill z.Z. nicht fahrbar sind bleiben in der Karte.
Volker @Enrgy hat mit seinen Schildern den richtigen Weg aufgezeigt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261675
Wenn die Format/Konvertierungsfrage geklärt ist, werde ich mich daran beteiligen.

Sollten einige davon dauerhaft "gesperrt" bleiben, werde ich sie entfernen, oder den neuen Verlauf dokumentieren.
Die Forstarbeiten schreiten schnell voran, da warte ich noch was.

Da mein Postfach bei Web.de immer sehr voll ist, habe ich mir für das Kartenprojekt ein größeres bei
gmx.de zugelegt.
Ohne Leerzeichen und mit Klammeraffe "@":

Bergische-Karte (Äet) gmx.de

Tips, Tracks und Anregungen könnt ihr dorthin mailen.

ICH GEBE KEINE DATEN, die mir zugeschickt werden, an dritte WEITER.
Sie werden auch nicht mit meinen eigenen vermischt.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wie doch die Zeit vergeht ...

Der Umfang der .MP-Datei  (build source) liegt z.Z. bei 5,7MB, Ende 2005 waren es 710kB.
http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?cnt=55&rgn=NRW, Bergisches Land&cat=4

Stand Ende 2005:



Stand September 2007:



Es hat sich also einiges getan.

Den diversen "offenen" Kartenprojekten im Netz stehe ich inzwischen skeptisch gegenüber, zumal wenn kommerzielle Interessen mitspielen. Viele verlaufen auch im Sande.

Die aktuelle Version gibt es per Email. Für eine Homepage zum Download fehlt mir die Zeit, sie soll ja auch gepflegt werden.

Geplant ist weiterer "GPS-Kartentreff" bei Wermelskirchen. Ich dachte da an die Rausmühle. Terminvorschläge (Freitags Abends?) bitte per PM.
http://www.rausmuehle.de/index.php


----------



## ralf (16. September 2007)

... hmmmm, wenn ich auch nichts zum Thema beitragen kann ... ... Rausmühle hört sich nach bergischem Gourmettempel an.  
Da bin ich immer gerne eingekehrt. Stell doch mal einen Termin ins LMB ein.
Wenn's passt mische ich mich ggf. OT. dazu ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (28. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
auf vielfachen Wunsch hin ist es nun möglich, die von mir erstellte Vektorkarte, in Garmins MapSource einzubinden.
Damit lässt sie sich wie jede andere Karte von Garmin verwalten und für die Tourplanung und Auswertung verwenden.

Auch kann sie nun einfach zusammen mit anderen Karten auf das GPS-Gerät kopiert werden.

Dazu ist ein Registryeintrag erforderlich.
Dies stellt ein schwerwiegender Eingriff in das Betriebssystem dar!
Er sollte nur von ausreichend versierten Personen vorgenommen werden.
Getestet habe ich es mit Windows XP Pro.
Ausführliche Infos hier unter Punkt 4:
http://www.blauesboot.de/MapEditManual/howto302.htm

Mittels der "Wupper-Sieg.reg" lässt sich mit ADMINISTRATORRECHTEN der erforderlich Eintrag erzeugen.

Das Zip-Archiv entpacken und die drei Dateien:
10000019.img
Wupper-S.img
Wupper-S.TDB
in das NEU ZU ERSTELLENDE Verzeichnis "C:\Programme\Garmin\WupperSieg\" kopieren.

Die Karte und die anderen Dateien liegen nun im Verzeichnis: "C:\Programme\Garmin\WupperSieg\"
dann sieht der erforderliche Eintrag so aus:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Garmin\MapSource\Products\Wupper-S]
> "TDB"="C:\\Programme\\Garmin\\WupperSieg\\Wupper-S.TDB"
> ...



Rechte Maustaste auf "Wupper-Sieg.reg" und "Zusammenführen" wählen, fertig!

Es kann auch ein anderes Verzeichnis sein, dann sind die Pfade entsprechend anzupassen!
Bitte die doppelten "\\" beachten!

Da ich (noch) keinen Webspace habe, gibt es die Karte wie immer per Mail, backfrisch sozusagen.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wie doch die Zeit vergeht.
Das Regenwetter hat auch sein gutes, da bleibt mir ein wenig mehr Zeit mich mit der 
GPS-Karte zu beschäftigen.

Wie schon gesagt, kann man die Karte zusammen mit anderen Karten z.B. denen von Garmin in
MapSource installieren.
Wie das geht steht im vorherigen Beitrag oder in der mitgelieferten Anleitung.

Falls Mapsource bein starten meckert und möchte neu installiert werden stimmen
die Pfadangaben in der Registry nicht.
Du musst dann nur die Pfadangaben ändern, MapSource brauchst du NICHT neu zu installieren.

Du musst um die gewünchten Karten(kacheln) in das GPS-Gerät zu laden, diese in Mapsource auswählen.
Die können von den verschiedensten Kartenwerken stammen.
Der Speicherbedarf im GPS-Gerät wird unten angezeigt.
Leider lassen sich die Kartenkacheln nur alle zusammen zum Gerät übertragen,
ist eine Eigenheit von Garmin.

Wenn dann die Karten auf dem Gerät sind, kannst du unter dem Menuepunkt
Einstellung -> Karte -> Karteneinst.-Informat. 
die Karte auswählen. Es wird immer die "Oberste" Karte angezeigt. 
(Einfach mal probieren und Häckchen setzten oder entfernen.)

Über Rückmeldungen (auch ob es geklappt hat) würde ich mich freuen.
Nicht jeder hat tiefergehende Computerkenntnisse.

Es wird doch Zeit für mich eine Homepage zu dem Projekt zu machen.
Aber im Moment verwende ich noch viel Zeit für die Kartenerstellung.

Ein Appell an alle Besitzer von GPS-Geräten: schickt mir Bitte euere Tracks.
Jeder Track hilft mir die Karte zu verbessern.
Ich brauche auch Tracks von >Straßen<, (von Rennradfahren?) die sollen ja schließlich auch stimmen. 

So alle 2-3 Monate gibt es eine aktuelle Version mit allem. 
Die gibt es wie immer per Mail, ganz frisch vom 05.04.2008.
Viel Spaß mit der Karte und


----------



## Poldidrache (16. Juni 2008)

holá helmut,

ein interessantes & lobenswertes projekt hast du initiiert  wie sieht es mit einer unterstützung für den mac(-ox) aus?

liebe grüße

poldi


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich bin nicht der Experte für den Mac, obwohl ich das Teil gut finde, es gibt nur zuwenig Programme die ich brauche und die ohne Umwege darauf laufen.
Ich habe vor Jahren mal mit Ragtime gearbeitet, das war schon genial.
Guckst du bitte mal dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330649
Da findest du die Experten.


Kartenupdate gibt es im laufe der Woche.
Ich werde sehen ob ich's diesmal bei Rapidshare oder so unterbringe.
Link folgt dann.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
die aktuelle Fassung meiner GPS-Karte bei Rapidshare für jeden zum testen und dem Gebrauch frei verfügbar.
http://rapidshare.com/files/125683704/WupperSieg20080628_PW.zip.html
Um das Archiv zu schützen habe ich ein Passwort vergeben:
b*e*r*g*i*s*che-ka*rte (ohne die Sternchen.) 

Wer will kann sie auch per Mail bekommen ohne Passwort. 
Edit:
Der Umfang der .MP-Datei (build source) liegt z.Z. bei 6,5MB


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Freunde des GPS,
ich brauche noch Futter für die weitere Erstellung der Karte.
Für das Gebiet zwischen Much und Eitorf fehlen mir noch Tracks.
Auch ist Wipperfürth noch eine Baustelle.
Wupper-, Bever-, Neyetalsperre sieht es auch nicht so gut aus.
Ist alles ein bisschen weit weg für mich.

Ihr braucht euch auch keine Arbeit mit den Tracks machen,
einfach "roh" so wie sie aus den GPS-Gerät kommen mir zumailen.

Die Tracks behandle ich vertraulich und gebe sie nicht weiter!
Ich nehme sie nur zur Prüfung des Wegeverlaufs.

Wer Wünsche hat, werde ich sie auch berücksichtigen!

Brauchen kann ich ALLE Tracks egal ob von:
Straße (Rennrad, KFZ, egal)
Wald und Feldwege sowieso.
Flüße, Bäche
Wandern, Trekking, KFZ, Bootsfahrt, einfach Alles.

Wegepunkte von POI. Nach Möglichkeit "baue" ich alles ein.

Wer hat sich seine Ortschaft mal genau angesehen?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich wirklich alle Wege usw.
schon richtig erfasst habe.
Je öfter ich ein Gebiet durchkreuze, desto mehr finde ich was noch fehlt.
Und zeichne es in die Karte ein.
Gerne auch die (Fuß-)Wege zwischen den Häusern und Straßen.
Wird alles von mir berücksichtigt.

Ihr braucht dazu nicht mal Geld auszugeben. Nur das Archiv runterladen und entpacken.
GPSMapedit reicht zum ansehen aus!
http://www.geopainting.com/en/
Einfach die 10000019.img mit GPSMapedit öffnen ohne irgendeine Installation.

Daher kann ich auch Tracks brauchen von Gebieten die "schon fertig" sind.
Ich finde immer was, was sich noch verbessern läst. 

Hat jemand mal einen Track von einer Kanutour?
Immer wieder stelle ich fest, wenn ich an Ufern von Flüssen langfahre,
das deren Verlauf grob falsch ist und ich eigentlich nasse Füße haben müsste.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal einen Trail gesucht, der war ca.10m auf der falschen Seite eines Baches eingezeichnet aber an der Stelle sonst nicht zu sehen war.

Bitte traut euch! Ich beiße nicht. Wer fragen hat, die beantworte ich gerne.
Es geht auch keiner eine Verpflichtung ein mir ständig was schicken zu müssen.

Mit dem Klammeraffe "@" Mail an:
Bergische-Karte(Äet)gmx.de

Schöne Ferien, einen schönen Urlaub, Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jerd (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

habe mir das Ding mal angeschaut und bin beeindruckt: Respekt!

1 Frage aber: ST heißt "steil" und SST "sehr steil"? Oder ist SST "stellenweise steil"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gerd,
(ST) heißt Single Trail, sollte problemlos fahrbar sein. Max. Lenkerbreit.

(SST) Schwieriger UND/ODER Steiler Single Trail,
das bedeutet das Einsteiger in der Regel dort absteigen werden.
Bzw. man eine gute Fahrtechnik braucht.
Einige der Strecken wirst du ja kennen und kannst dir selber ein Bild von meiner Einstufung machen.
Wie gesagt, Tipps und Anregungen sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Larsi (9. Juli 2008)

mmh irgendwie ist meine Computerkonfiguration nicht mit sendmap kompatibel... Habe ein Etrex Legend am USB to Seriell anschluß mit Com Port 11 - nur leider kennt das Prog nur 1-9. 

- alle andern niedrigeren Com ports sind belegt (lt gerätemanager)
- wie bringe ich sendmap oder img2gps zweistellige Zahlen bei?
- gibt es evtl alternative programme?
Danke!


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Urlaub ist beendet. 

So ein Problem hatte ich mit der Bluetooth-Kopplung mit dem Handy.
Die COM-Ports 1-4 sind "fest" zugewiesen, die bitte nicht ändern.
Im Gerätemanager einem der Geräte die nicht gebraucht werden und einen der COM-Ports von 5-9 belegen, über die Eigenschaften auf einen freien Port (zweistellig) nach "oben" verlegen.
Es gibt bestimmt ein "virtuelles Gerät" welches nicht gebraucht wird.
Dem USB-Seriell Adapter nun den freien Port zuweisen.
Jetzt sollte es klappen.
Eventl. mal den PC neustarten.

@Larsi
Übrigens noch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
und wieder ist viel Zeit vergangen, ein halbes Jahr.
Da ich zwischenzeitlich noch einige andere Sachen gemacht habe, hat sich das Update verzögert.
Aber dafür kostet es ja auch nix.
Und das soll so bleiben!
Die Karte ist weiterhin für jeden frei verwendbar, nur nicht für kommerzielle Zwecke!

JA! Ich mache mit der Karte weiter. Auch noch mehr als 4 Jahre nach dem Start des Projektes.

Neu sind die "Rettungspunkte" die ich im Dünnwald und im Königsforst gefunden habe.
Z.z. sind es 13 Stk. Mehr sind im Moment noch nicht ausgewiesen, bzw. habe ich, 
trotz gezielter Suche, noch nicht gefunden.

Im Garmin Gerät findet ihr die unter:
- Hauptmenü
- Finde
- Notdienste und Behörden -> Rettungspunkt ...

Bezeichnet sind die in Dünnwald
09-Wald xxx
im Königsforst
08-Wald xxx

Wobei xxx für eine dreistellige Zahl steht.

Der nächstgelegene Rettungspunkt steht oben als erster Eintrag.
Meine Kontaktaufnahme mit den Forstämtern, zu dem Thema, verliefen bisher im Sande, aber ich bleibe dran.

Auch sind Krankenhäuser, Polizeistationen, Rettungsleitstellen da zu finden.
Das müsste ich aber auch mal überarbeiten, da fehlen noch viele. 

Wer "dringender" eine aktuellere Fassung möchte schickt mir seine Tracks zur Prüfung.   
Und erhält im Gegenzug die gerade in Arbeit befindliche Version, dann inkl. der "verarbeiten" Tracks / POIs. 
Am besten im GPX Format.

Gerne auch POI's und die Rettungpunkte mit den entsprechenden Hinweisen.
Diese sind ja auch im Interesse der Nutzer!

Es kann ja nicht sein das die Karte fehlerfrei ist?  
Stand der Karte:




Die alte Version auf Rapidshare habe ich gelöscht.

Die neue findet ihr unter diesem Link:
http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=F7C29D9611

Um das Archiv zu schützen habe ich ein Passwort vergeben:
b*e*r*g*i*s*che-ka*rte (ohne die Sternchen.) 

Einen Guten (und unfallfreien) Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## XCRacer (31. Dezember 2008)

Ein tolles Projekt von dir, dass ich schon von Anfang an verfolge. Leider kann ich etwas vergleichbares nicht unterstützen, da es in meiner Region niemanden gibt der sich so eine Arbeit antut.

Trotzdem weitermachen


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe das ganz locker, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe zeichne ich an der Karte weiter, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Es kommt auch vor das ich Wochenlang nichts dran mache.

Spaß macht es wenn ich einen "Schwung" GPS Tracks bekomme die ich dann "Auswerte".
Das heißt ich lade die zusammen mit der Karte in GPSMapEdit und zeichne die Wege oder die POIs ein die noch fehlen, oder korrigiere deren Verlauf.
Wenn etwas unklar ist und ich Zeit habe fahre ich ggf. selber mal mit dem Fahrrad hin um nachzusehen.

Aber das kann ich nicht überall machen. Ins Auto setzen und rumfahren geht auch nicht.
Von daher brauche ich die Rückmeldungen.

Im Moment hat die Karte von der Fläche her die Endgröße erreicht und ich denke das der
Inhalt Profiniveau entspricht auch wenn noch nicht alles "ausgemalt" ist. 
Wenn ich Rückmeldungen über Fehler oder fehlerhafte Teile bekomme, DANN kann ich das gleich Ändern.
Und derjenige der mir hilft bekommt dann, wenn er es möchte, eine neue Version um die Änderungen zu überprüfen.

Es reicht schon wenn ihr euch euren Stadtteil mal genau anseht. Es findet sich immer was.


----------



## Razzor (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich find deine Arbeit auch super, wie schon gesagt  

Ich sammel fleißig Tracks auf Touren die ich fahre. Schicke sie dir dann als zip paket. Im moment sind es noch nicht so viele.


----------



## Dr Kabel (1. Januar 2009)

Super Karte !!!  Ich werde mich gerne beteiligen und was beisteuern. Frage, warum pflegst du deine Daten nicht bei Openstreetmap ein???

Grüsse Dr.Kabel


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Januar 2009)

Dr Kabel schrieb:


> Super Karte !!!  Ich werde mich gerne beteiligen und was beisteuern. Frage, warum pflegst du deine Daten nicht bei Openstreetmap ein???
> 
> Grüsse Dr.Kabel



Da hatte ich auch schon mal dran gedacht und es auch z.B. mit Razzor diskutiert.

Kannst du gerne machen. Im Ernst!
Wenn du eine Möglichkeit hast eine .MP Datei nach .GPX zu wandeln?
Die Datei schicke ich dir.
Ich will nur keine "Parallelentwicklung", meiner Karte, die hilft keinem.
Eine ganz alte Version gibt es hier:
http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/maplist.php?cnt=55&rgn=NRW, Bergisches Land&cat=4
Download:
http://mapcenter.cgpsmapper.com/getmap.php?id=2035&type=src

Die Formate sind beide bekannt, nur habe ich noch keinen Konverter.
Mit dem Konverter ergibt sich nebenbei die Möglichkeit nahezu jede "Garmin" Karte, also auch "die Originalen" nach OSM zu exportieren.
Ungeahnte Möglichkeiten die sich da ergeben! 
Nur was ist mit dem Copyright? 
Das wurde schon vor Jahren bei maps4free.de diskutiert.
Die hatten dort (zurecht?) Angst das Ihnen die kommerzielle Karten untergeschoben werden.

Bliebe noch die Kleinigkeit das OSM auch für Kommerzielle Zwecke verwendet werden darf.
Und dafür mache ich mir NICHT die Arbeit, dies ist mit der Hauptgrund.
Andere verdienen Geld mit meiner Arbeit?

Ein weiteres Problem ist, wie bei Wikipedia, das >jeder< Änderungen daran machen darf. 
Und damit der (ungewollten) Sabotage.
Die Wege in meiner Karte sind zum Teil mehrfach geprüft. Und bevor ich was Ändere Vergleiche ich es, nach Möglichkeit, mit anderen Tracks.

Dann kommt jemand nach OSM und meint seine einzige ggf. fehlerhafte Aufzeichnung sei besser und ändert den Wegeverlauf.
Oder löscht Wege, weil es ja "seine" Trails sind?
Und diese keiner finden soll?

Was ich allerdings konsequenter Weise nicht in der Karte einzeichne, sind die Spots, also die künstlich angelegten "Dirtlines" wenn eine solche neben einem normalen Weg verläuft ist der normale (Wander-) Weg drin.
Ist der aber "selbst gebuddelt", findet ihr den nicht. Ist denke das ist im Interesse der "Betreiber". 
Die als "Geheimtip" gehandelten Hiddentrails sind also, sofern es sich nicht (siehe oben), auch in der Karte zu finden aber eben nicht extra gekennzeichnet.
Auf Entdeckungsreise gehen ist doch das schönste was man mit einem GPS Gerät mit Karte machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

bin in den letzen Tagen über Dein Projekt gestolpert und habe es direkt mal mit meinem Vista getestet. Klasse Arbeit!!! Ich habe mich bisher immer gesträubt das Geld für die Garmin-Karten auf den Tisch zu legen, da ich ja schon Geld für die Papierkarte ausgegeben habe. Da ist Deine Karte eine super Alternative. Jetzt kann die Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt ja im Rucksack bleiben ;-) 
Deine Karte wird mein ständiger Begleiter im Bergischen werden. Ich werde mich jetzt auf machen, ein paar Hm sammeln und Dir die Tracks zusenden. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Rubinstein (16. Januar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die neue findet ihr unter diesem Link:
> http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=F7C29D9611


_
*ACHTUNG, ABZOCKER!*_

Beim oben genannten Link wird man am Ende weitergeleitet auf eine Abzockerseite, nämlich streamarchiv.com. Dort *auf gar keinen Fall* irgend etwas anklicken (was übrigens auch gar nicht nötig ist um den eigentlichen Download zu starten)! Sollte der Download aber etwas auf sich warten lassen oder das Downloadfenster unter andere geöffnete Seiten rutscht, suggeriert diese Seite, dass dort erst mal eine Anmeldung erforderlich wäre. Dies ist *nicht* der Fall, mehr noch, diese Seite ist kostenpflichtig, wie man in der Kopfzeile erkennen kann, aber auch leicht übersehbar, weil die Preisinformationen an völlig unüblicher und unerwarteter Stelle angebracht sind.
Hierbei handelt es sich um einen weithin bekannten Abzocker der sich der Methode des sogenannten Inkasso-Stalkings bedient. Die Firma, von der im Falle eines unversichtigen (oder versehentlichen) Vertragsabschlusses diverse Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohungen ins' Haus flattern werden, heißt Net 24 Limited & Co. KG

Gegen diese "Firma" ist z.Z. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Verden ein
    Ermittlungsverfahren angängig mit Aktenzeichen NZS 402 Js 30010/08

Mir ist jetzt nicht klar, wie der ursprüngliche Link von speedshare.org umgelenkt wird. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass Schildbürger weder betrügerische Absichten hegt oder sich überhaupt im Klaren über diese Vorgänge ist. Mein Vorschlag an Schildbürger wäre allerdings, mich von diesem Anbieter (speedshare.org) so schnell es geht zu trennen, oder zumindest vorher die Sachlage zu klären, ob diese Umleitung wirklich beabsichtigt und auch in all ihren Konsequenzen bekannt ist.

Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, dass mir hier so ohne weiteres geglaubt wird: Einfach mal googlen nach "streamarchiv.com abzock". Ihr werdet euch wundern...
Wer wie ich ebenfalls darauf reingefallen ist und Rechnungen erhält: Am besten ignorieren, kühlen Kopf bewahren, sich kurz im Internet informieren, Fahrrad fahren, aber vor allem: *nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich habe nur nach einer Alternative für Rapidshare gesucht.
Den Download bei speedshare habe ich jetzt gelöscht.
Da ich Werbung, Popups, usw. ignoriere, war mir nix aufgefallen.
Übrigens empfehle ich den Firefox zum browsen, der IE geht mir auf den Sa.... 
Ab und an muss ich den IE noch beruflich nutzen.

Hier ist sie bei Rapidshare:
http://rapidshare.com/files/184694962/WupperSieg20081231_PW.zip.html
Edit:
Um das Archiv zu schützen habe ich ein Passwort vergeben:
b*e*r*g*i*s*che-ka*rte (ohne die Sternchen.) 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein wenig Webspace und Traffic für die Karte übrig.
Ich würde ihm dann die aktuelle Version zumailen die könnte er dann hosten und hier verlinken.

Danke!


----------



## Rubinstein (17. Januar 2009)

Gern geschehen! 
Ich schreib dir am Wochenende eine PN, sobald ich Zeit habe (rechne mit Sonntag)...


----------



## Razzor (17. Januar 2009)

Wegen der Abzocke auf der Seite: 
Einem Kollegen ist genau das passiert. Er hat aber auch nix gezahlt und es ist nie wieder was gekommen.


----------



## Rubinstein (18. Januar 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Wegen der Abzocke auf der Seite:
> Einem Kollegen ist genau das passiert. Er hat aber auch nix gezahlt und es ist nie wieder was gekommen.



Ich rechne mit diversen Mahnungen, Drohungen von Schufa Einträgen (was für'n Quatsch), Schreiben von irgendwelchen dubiosen Inkasso Unternehmen, Rechtsanwälten (ebenso dubios) etc. Völlig egal, kann mir alles total schnurz sein bis zu dem Punkt, an dem ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt (Achtung: nicht einschüchtern lassen. Es sind auch schon blosse Anträge zu diesem Zweck missbraucht worden, also genau hinsehen). Erst dann muss ich reagieren, d.h. innerhalb von 2 Wochen widersprechen und dann sind die weder am Zug. Und genau diesen nächsten Zug werde ich dann nicht mehr erleben, weil die genau wissen, auf welch dünnem rechtlichen Eis sie sich bewegen. Das würde nur denen weh tun, nicht mir. Solln'se mal, für gute Unterhaltung die nächsten Monate ist jedenfalls gesorgt! 
Ich hab allerdings auch gar nicht erst reagiert, kann sein dass sie's dann auch sofort sein lassen. Wie auch immer, mir ist es wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
auf die schnelle noch eine aktuelle Version zum Download.
http://rapidshare.com/files/219191207/WupperSieg_20090409_PW.zip.html
Um das Archiv zu schützen habe ich ein Passwort vergeben:
b*e*r*g*i*s*che-ka*rte (ohne die Sternchen.) 
Zur Einbindung in die neueren Versionen von Mapsource muß ich noch was schreiben.
Zur Übertragung auf das Gerät reicht "sendmap".
http://cgpsmapper.com/download/sendmap20.zip


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
es ist so weit, dank der Unterstützung durch Gerd @Jerd, gibt es nun eine kleine Hompage für die GPS-Karte des Bergischen Landes.
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/

Hier werde ich nun, in loser Folge, die Karte zum Download anbieten.
Werbefrei, Spamfrei, Anmeldefrei, Passwortfrei, komplett frei.
Bitte seit so fair und beachtet die Nutzungsbedingungen, an denen hat sich nichts geändert.
Im wesentlichen gilt: Keine gewerbliche Nutzung!

Eine Ausführliche Anleitung zum Einbinden in Garmins MapSource Programm findet ihr im Archiv.

Vielen Dank an Gerd für das Webdesign und den Webspace. 

Eure Tracks, Tipps und Anregungen könnt ihr über das Kontaktformular auf der Website schicken, oder wie gehabt an:
bergische-karte(Aet)gmx.de

Während im Zentrum die (Trail) Dichte zunimmt, fehlen mir am Rand die Informationen.
Daher wie immer, her mit den Tracks aus eurem GPS-Gerät.


----------



## kollins (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

die Karte ist super, ich komme aus Lohmar und werde Anfang nächster Woche hoffentlich meinen Edge bekommen.
Natürlich habe ich jetzt schon ein wenig nach Karten geschaut und muss sagen das bisher die einzige wirkliche Offenbarung hier in dem Bereich des bergischen Landes deine Karte ist. 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings...

Gibt es so etwas wie eine Legende zu der Karte?
Die Frage ST SST wurde ja schon geklärt, allerdings habe ich z.B. >1 , >3 bisher nur mit Mutmaßungen mir erklären können.  


Beste Grüße und Danke für deine Karte!

Konstantin


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Konstantin,
eine Legende gibt es so noch nicht, ich habe mich damals, als ich mit der Karte angefangen habe, nach dem gerichtet, was mein Vista C sinnvoll anzeigen konnte.
Da habe ich mich an die Topo Version 1 von Garmin angelehnt, was das Aussehen betrifft.
Im wesentlichen also was auch in Papiertopokarten zu sehen ist.
Schau sie dir an, vieles erklärt sich von selber. Werde später noch was dazu schreiben, jetzt gehe ich erstmal Biken.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
es kam die Frage nach einer Legende für die GPS Karte auf.
In erster Linie habe ich nur das eingezeichnet was sich sinnvoll auf den kleinen Dispalys anzeigen lässt.

Und das Wichtigste sind hier natürlich die Wege. Leider bietet Garmin standartmäßig bei den
unbefestigten Wegen nur zwei mögliche Unterschiede in der Darstellung.
Gestrichelte Linie für die breitereren Wege (Forstautobahnen) und Punktlinie für die schmaleren Trails "Wanderwege".
Daher unterscheide ich noch:
(ST) heißt Single Trail, sollte problemlos fahrbar sein. Max. Lenkerbreit.

(SST) Schwieriger UND/ODER Steiler Single Trail,
das bedeutet das Einsteiger in der Regel dort absteigen werden.
Bzw. man eine gute Fahrtechnik braucht.

Wobei sich das je nach Witterung ändern kann. 
Leider kann ich das, ohne weitere Hinweise, nicht aus den GPS-Tracks ableiten, so das sich das ändern kann wenn ich neue Erkenntnisse habe.

Je nach Verfügbarkeit habe ich die Wege mit den Bezeichnungen der Wanderwege versehen.
A1, X30, [], >, usw..

Sonst gibt es noch Autobahnen, Bundesstraßen, Landstraßen, Kreisstraßen, Durchgangsstraßen "Wohnstraßen" und Fähren, mit Namen, soweit die bekannt sind.

Sehr wichtig finde ich hier z.B. das der Weg auf der richtigen Seite eines Baches eingezeichnet ist, sonst sucht man den Trail vergeblich (ist mir mal so ergangen).

Frühere Versionen von GPSMapEdit boten nicht die Möglichkeit richtige Kreise zu zeichnen, man musst sie aus Linien malen, daher sind einige Kreisverkehre noch etwas "eckig".
Wenn mir so einer in den Weg kommt, wird er aber geändert.

---

Nicht alle möglichen POIs werden auch auf dem Display angezeigt. Es kann aber über das "Finde-Menue" danach gesucht werden.
Da die Karte immer noch in der Mache ist fehlt hier noch vieles, was möglich wäre.

Die Wanderhütten / Wetterschutzhütten habe ich als "Gebäude" eingezeichnet, da andere
Symbole  nicht angezeigt werden, sieht etwas unschön aus, helfen aber bei der Orientierung.

Orte/Städte/Stadtteile, Parkplätze, Krankenhäuser, Polizei, Feuerwehr, 
"Rettungspunkte" die ich im Dünnwald und im Königsforst gefunden habe.
Mehr sind im Moment noch nicht ausgewiesen, bzw. habe ich,
trotz gezielter Suche, noch nicht gefunden.

Im Garmin Gerät findet ihr die unter:
- Hauptmenü
- Finde
- Notdienste und Behörden -> Rettungspunkt ...

Bezeichnet sind die in Dünnwald
09-Wald xxx
im Königsforst
08-Wald xxx

---

Bei meinem alten Vista C werden bebaute Flächen, in der Version, nicht angezeigt und stehen in der Priorität ganz hinten an, werden aber auch noch eingezeichnet.
Die restlichen Flächen (Wald z.B.) werden eben "grün" angezeigt.

Mit GPSMapEdit lassen die sich aber einfach komplett tauschen bei Bedarf, so das sich das leicht Ändern lässt.

Leider ist es mir nicht Möglich die neueren Topokarten von Garmin zu Analysieren um meine Darstellung anpassen zu können.
*********************************************************************************
WARNING: The map is locked. (NOTE: such maps are not supported by intention).
*********************************************************************************

Wird fortgesetzt.

Warum ich mehr Tracks haben möchte und auch brauche, sieht man sehr schön auf dem Bild:




Wenn man nur einen Track hat "muss" man den nehmen.  Hat man mehrere, kann man die grob fehlerhaften ausschließen. 
Und den "Rest" muss man eben mitteln. Hier mit einigen meiner Tracks als Beispiel.
Das Gebiet dürften die meisten hier kennen.
(Bei einigen Tracks habe ich keinen Weg eingezeichnet, da dort auch keiner war.) 

Ein weiteres schönes Beispiel, das mir sehr geholfen hat:




Das zeigt mir die Uferkannte und einen noch fehlenden Unterstand als Wegepunkte (Fähnchen).

Und so könnte ich noch weitere Beispiele suchen, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
Also traut euch!


----------



## kollins (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

Danke 

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines GPS Gerätes und werde dich dann demnächst mit Tracks füttern.

Beste Grüße und Danke.

Konstantin


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Es gibt ein Update der Karte:
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Ich habe, neben den üblichen Erweiterungen, zwei Probleme behoben, die mir nicht aufgefallen waren.
Version von 13.06.2009
- Problem mit Topo 2 Nord, ebenfalls Family 701, geändert auf Family 764
- Übertragung zum GPS Gerät ging nicht, ist ebenfalls behoben worden

Viel Spaß. Und meldet euch wenn etwas nicht geht. 
Danke, an Gerd, für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich nutze mal die Regenzeit um etwas Ã¼ber die Karte zu schreiben.
Es kamen einige Fragen wie man mir helfen kann (mit der Karte). 
- Am einfachsten ist es mir einen Track zu mailen.
Diesen am besten "ganz", dann habe ich mehr VergleichsmÃ¶glichkeiten, bzw. Bezugspunkte.
Ausschnitte sind aber auch OK!
In der Mail oder in einer Textdatei kÃ¶nnt ihr mir auch etwas dazu schreiben.

Bei Besonderheiten kÃ¶nnt ihr mir zu den einzelnen Abschnitten so noch ein paar Hinweise geben. 
Da sagt ihr mir z.B. von: 18:32:32 - 18:35:16 Uhr, neuer Trail.

Beim Track hat jede Positon einen Zeitstempel, also die Uhrzeit.
Den sehe ich sofort in GPSMapEdit.



Das kann ich sofort ohne Umwege in GPSMapEdit auswerten.
- Du nimmst in MapSource die Auswahlfunktion (Mauszeiger).
- Klickst auf den Track und den betreffenden Punkt.
- Rechte Maustaste - ganz unten dann -> Eigenschaften von Track
Es Ã¶ffnet sich ein Fenster da siehst du die benÃ¶tigte Info z.B. :
992 27.06.2009 18:32:32 ...
Den grau unterlegten Punkt anklicken, rechte Maustaste -> kopieren
und in den Text einfÃ¼gen, fertig.
Dann den nÃ¤chsten Punkt, usw.
998 27.06.2009 18:35:16 ...
Es reicht also die Uhrzeit.

Ihr kÃ¶nnt mir auch MagicMaps Pfade schicken, oder die 2D Karte als Bild speichern.
Dann konvertiere die Pfaddatei. Oder male das mÃ¶glichst "naturgetreu" ab. Die Methode ist etwas ungenauer.
Oder andere Kartenbilder...

Bei entfallenen Wegen z.B. â_entfallenâ an den Dateinamen hÃ¤ngen.
Oder z.B. eine grobe zickzack Linie Ã¼ber alle entfallenen Wege malen.

Es sollte nur erkennbar sein wo ich die Sachen eintragen soll. 

Wer mal Langeweile hat oder eine kleine Testfahrt mit dem Fahrrad machen mÃ¶chte sollte ein wenig die StraÃen und Wege in seinem Stadtteil "erfahren" und mir den Track schicken, das sieht dann so aus:



An einer Stelle war wohl kein Weg im eigentlichen Sinne. 
Es gibt also viele MÃ¶glichkeiten mir zu helfen.
Und wer die Sachen nach OSM exportieren mÃ¶chte kann die Karte gerne zu Hilfe nehmen.

Edit: Fertig sieht die Karte dann so aus in Mapsource:



Hier fehlt noch der ganz neue Kreisverkehr am Mauspfad, der ist aber schon fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Version berÃ¼cksichtigt.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wieder ist eine aktualisierte Version verfügbar:
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Tracks, Kritik und Anregungen sind, wie immer, willkommen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2009)

Hallo,
und wieder gibt es ein Update:
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Viel Spaß!
Danke an Gerd @Jerd für die Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

erstmal Lob für die tolle Arbeit!

Mein Problem: Auf dem 60CSx kann ich die Karte nur sehen, wenn ich die Basiskarte ausschalte. Testweise habe ich ausschließlich die Wupper-Sieg-Karte aufgespielt, was das Problem nicht löst. Auch das Ändern der DrawPriority auf 32 hilft nicht. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Andreas,
danke für das Lob.
Du meinst die "eingebaute" Basiskarte? Oder lädst du noch eine andere Karte zusammen mit der Wupper Sieg Karte auf dein Gerät?

Übrigens habe ich die Karte im Nordosten (Wupper-, Bever-, Neyetalsperre und Wipperfürth) ergänzt, ist aber immer noch Baustelle.
Wird Zeit für ein weiteres Update.


----------



## MangoAndreas (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

testweise habe ich *nur* die Wupper-Sieg-Karte auf das 60CSx übertragen. Angezeigt wird dann im Gerät aber die fest eingebaute Basiskarte. Erst wenn ich die ausschalte, erscheint die Wupper-Sieg-Karte.

Eine Erweiterung nach Nordosten kommt mir sehr gelegen, wohne ich doch ca. 3 km nördlich der Karte.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MangoAndreas (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe noch etwas experimentiert. Mit der Priorität 31 liegt die Karte VOR der eingebauten Basiskarte und auch vor der City Navigator.

32 scheint das 60CSx nicht zu vertragen.

25 liegt unter der Basiskarte - vielleicht hat die City Navigator ebenfalls 25? Die Wupper-Sieg alleine habe ich nicht mit 25 probiert.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Januar 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich mich mit der Priorität noch nicht beschäftigt habe. 
Und schalte einfach die Karten aus die ich nicht angezeigt haben möchte.
Das muss ich mir ansehen und mal testen.

Da das jetzige Gebiet bis auf ein paar weise Flecken im groben und ganzen abgedeckt ist, bleibt die Frage: Wo / an welcher Seite weitermachen?
Ohne Tracks tue ich mich damit schwer, mit macht wesentlich mehr Spaß.

Den Westen Köln / Brühl finde ich öde und Tracks habe ich auch kaum welche.

Im Norden so bis zu 51°12' könnte ich mir gut vorstellen weiterzumachen.
Von Hilden, Haan und der Wuppertalsperre habe ich einige Tracks. Nur dazwischen Solingen / Remscheid  sieht es nicht so gut aus.
Und die meisten Tracks beziehen sich auf die bekannten Wanderwege wie den Klingenpfad usw..
Aber ich brauche auch die Straßen in den Städten.
Im  Südenosten z.B. in Eitdorf sieht es ganz schlecht aus, da scheint keiner zu wohnen. 
Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. 

Zuerst einmal Wipperfürth fertig machen und dann sehen wo ich weitermache.

++++++

Eine neue Version Januar 2010 habe ich erstellt und sollte bald auf der Homepage verfügbar sein. 
Ein bekanter Fehler:
- Bei meinem Vista HCx lassen sich die Rettungspunkte nur noch über
"Alle Points Of Interest" finden.
Ist etwas unübersichtlich.
Bei meinem Vista C lassen sie sich, wie beschreiben, noch unter "Notdienste und Behörden" finden.
Dieser Menüpunkt fehlt beim HCx.
Ich werde nach einer Lösung suchen. Wer Tipps hat gerne her damit.


Bitte alle Tracks mir zumailen!
Danke!


----------



## MangoAndreas (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

aus dem Bereich Remscheid kann ich Dir einige Tracks schicken. Ich schaue morgen mal!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
und wieder gibt es ein Update meiner Karte.
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Danke an Gerd @Jerd für die Unterstützung! 

Dabei bin ich noch über ein Problem gestolpert:
Bei meinem Vista HCx lassen sich die Rettungspunkte nur noch über
"Alle Points Of Interest" finden.
Ist etwas unübersichtlich.
Bei meinem Vista C lassen sie noch unter "Notdienste und Behörden" finden.
Dieser Menüpunkt fehlt beim HCx.

Wie ich schon am Anfang gesagt habe, richtete ich mich beim Erstellen der Karte danach, was mein Vista C angezeigt hat.
Aber offensichtlich kocht Garmin bei jedem Gerät sein eigenes Süppchen.
Ich werde nach einer Lösung suchen. Wer Tipps hat gerne her damit.
Wie verhält es sich bei anderen Geräten?
Wird da alles angezeigt?

Im Bereich östlich von Wermlskirchen / Wipperfürth ist viel ergänzt worden.
Da ein Mangel an Tracks im Südosten herrscht (u.a. auch bei Eitorf), mache ich erst einmal im Norden weiter. 
Von Hilden über Haan, Solingen, Remscheid bis zur Wuppertalsperre.
Da habe ich für den Bereich schon ein paar Tracks, zumeist aber die bekannten Wanderwege wie z.B. den Klingenpafad,  es dürften von daher gerne viel mehr sein!


Weitere Hinweise zur Trackaufzeichnung. 

Ich vergleiche die Tracks mit Wanderkarten / Google Earth, usw.. 
Wenn ich  nur einen Track bekomme, kann es "eigentlich" ja nur der in der Wanderkarte sein?
Ab und zu ist es aber so, das es neben dem Weg in der Wanderkarte (oberes Bild) noch einen anderen gibt. Und ich wundere mich dann über die großen Abweichungen bei den einzelnen Aufzeichnungen.
Mal geht der Track "oben" lang und dann wieder "unten".
Diese Unterschiede und Abweichungen kann ich von meinem PC aus nicht (auf-)klären.

Als Beispiel habe ich mal zwei Bilder angefügt wo eine solche Stelle zu sehen ist.
(Ich habe noch mehr Tracks von dem Bereich, aber das wurde dann ganz unübersichtlich, daher sind es in den Bildern nur 3 Stk. bzw. bei GE nur 2.)








Wie gesagt, so etwas kann ich nicht eindeutig erkennen, es wäre gut wenn ihr mir an solchen Stellen einen Hinweis geben könntet.
Es ist in euerem Interesse, damit ihr die "richtigen" Trails auch auf Anhieb findet.

Tracks, Tipps usw. an die Mailadresse:
bergische-karte(aet)gmx.de
Viel Spaß mit der Karte und vielen Dank an alle die mich unterstützten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,



> Wenn ich nur einen Track bekomme, kann es "eigentlich" ja nur der in der Wanderkarte sein?



Oftmals gibt es zwei parallele Wege, von denen in den meisten Karten nur einer eingezeichnet ist. Wenn Du nun einen Track über den anderen Weg bekommst, sieht das aus wie eine Abweichung. Obwohl es keine ist.

Abgesehen davon sind auch die existierenden Karten nicht immer genau. Abweichungen habe ich besonders in Google Earth beobachtet.

Hier ein Beispiel:



Der eingezeichnete Weg (hier Garmin Topo v2/v3) existiert nicht, die Aufzeichnung des 60CSx liegt erheblich näher an der Wirklichkeit, obwohl die Aufzeichnungs-Genauigkeit wegen des relativ dichten Waldes nicht sehr gut ist. 


Auch die Karte MagicMaps Tour Explorer 25 ist an dieser Stelle falsch. In Google Maps/Earth gibt es diesen Weg gar nicht.

Auf beiden Karten sieht man eine (stillgelegten) Eisenbahnlinie. Rechts davon kann man gut fahren (Trekkingbike genügt) und die Schleife abkürzen. Eingezeichnet ist das aber nicht, denn es ist kein echter Weg.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28091104


Bei meinen Tracks kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass die Abweichung von 
der Realität im Normalfall unter 5 Meter liegt, aber immer unter 10 Meter.

"Notdienste und Behörden" kennt das 60CSx auch nicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Andreas,
du hast das Problem erkannt. 

Bei meinem obigen Beispiel fiel mir die Abweichung auf weil sie sehr groß ist, so das ich mir das mal selber mal angesehen habe und erkannt habe das es ein Weg ist der sich zwischendrin trennt.

Eine solche Stelle gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch am Lüderich, die muss ich mir noch in Ruhe mal ansehen. Mit den vorhanden Trackaufzeichnungen kann ich nicht das nicht wirklich trennen.

Bei den älteren Geräten wie den Gekos, waren die Abweichungen noch sehr groß und mit jeder Gerätegeneration werden die besser.
Und so vergleiche ich immer wieder die Wege in der Karte mit neueren Trackaufzeichnungen.

Was ich auch mache ist, einen von der Straße getrennten Rad- und Fußweg einzuzeichnen, allerdings benötige ich dazu schon gute Aufzeichnungen von der Straße UND dem Weg. 
Und die Chance erkennen zu können welche Aufzeichnung die Straße ist (am besten in beide Richtungen) und welchen eben der Rad- und Fußweg ist. Man kann oft unterscheiden auf welcher Straßenseite jemand gefahren ist und so den Verlauf der Straße wirklich genau einzeichnen.
Von daher sind entsprechende Hinweise sehr hilfreich.
*IST ABER KEIN MUSS!* Jeder Track hilft mir die Fehler zu erkennen und zu eleminieren. 

Zu den Fehlern in den diversen Karten habe ich früher schon mal was geschrieben, das liegt daran das die zu Grunde liegenden Daten zum Teil schon Jahrzehnte alt sind.
Z.B. habe ich vor ein einigen Wochen einen Weg gesucht und nicht gefunden. Dann einen Anwohner gefragt, der mir gesagt hat, das der alte Weg vor 30Jahren mal verlegt worden ist und es einen neuen gibt.
In der "offiziellen" Karte gibt es beide, nur der alte war jetzt  eben zugewachsen. 
Da kann man nur die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist die Mai Version meiner Karte.
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Danke an Gerd @Jerd für die Unterstützung!

Die Homepage gibt es nun fast schon 1 Jahr.
Wie die Zeit vergeht.

Ich habe mit der "Norderweiterung" der Karte begonnen.
Von Hilden über Haan, Solingen, Remscheid, RS-Lennep, Wuppertalsperre.
Danke an Andreas für deine Tracks, die mir sehr viel weitergeholfen haben.
Ich bin aber noch nicht ganz "durch" mit deinen Tracks. 
Da arbeite ich aber dran, das wird noch!

Auch im inneren der Karte kommt immer mal wieder was hinzu.
Nur??? Wo bleiben die Tracks? 
Es kann ja nicht sein das ich schon alle Wege richtig "drin" habe?
Immer wieder stelle ich fest das noch was fehlt, wenn ich mich selber mal umsehe. 

Tracks, Tipps usw. an die bekannte Mailadresse:
bergische-karte(aet)gmx.de
Viel Spaß bei der Trailsuche und vielen Dank an alle die mich unterstützten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

klasse, Danke für Deine Mühe!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ist eine neue Version meiner Karte.
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Danke an Gerd @Jerd für die Unterstützung!

In der Mai Fassung hatte sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Zwei Straßen gingen weit nach Osten raus, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist.
Ein Fehler beim Speichern der Datei?

In Sachen Rettungspunkte habe ich in Erfahrung bringen können das das Forstamt in Dünnwald zuständig ist. Auch für den Wildpark in Köln Brück.
Die geben aber keine Informationen raus und verweisen mich an die Feuerwehr und die wiederum an das Forstamt. 
Ich werde aber am Ball bleiben. Ab und an finde ich zufällig mal neue.
Haltet bitte auch die Augen auf und schickt mir die Positionen der Rettungspunkte.

Wer hat noch Tracks von dem Stadtgebiet Solingen und Remscheid?
Da sieht es sehr dünn aus.
Vielen Dank!

Vielen Dank an Andreas für die Tracks.  In Lennep sieht es ganz gut aus. 

Viel Spaß bei der Trailssuche.


----------



## MangoAndreas (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank! Die Straße zwischen N51 11.225 E7 15.240 und N51 11.440 E7 15.213 heißt Robert-Schumacher-Straße.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank, habe ich geändert.
Aber läuft die nicht auch ein Stück parallel mit der Straße "Am Bahnhof" und ist da nicht auch ein Kreisverkehr?
Das bekomme ich aus den Tracks nicht heraus. 
Guckst mal den Anhang. 
Man sieht nur auf den Sat.-Fotos, die Postionen müsste ich dann abschätzen.
Ich werde aber mal versuchen es zu ergänzen.

Bahnhofstraße, Am Hardtpark, fehlten auch noch... 
Ist die Leverkuser Str. durchgehend mit dem Auto befahrbar?
Es ist noch vieles offen. Haltet weiter die Augen auf.
Aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## MangoAndreas (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Helmut,



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, habe ich geändert.
> Aber läuft die nicht auch ein Stück parallel mit der Straße "Am Bahnhof" und ist da nicht auch ein Kreisverkehr?



Also von vorne: Die südlichsten 130 Meter der Straße "Am Bahnhof" bestehen aus zwei Fahrbahnen, für jede Fahrtrichtung eine. Beide Kehren sind als Kreisverkehre beschildert, obwohl man in beiden Kehren keinen Kreis fahren kann. Es sind sozusagen "unvollständige Kreisverkehre".

Die nördliche Kehre hat einen Anschluss nach Norden (Am Bahnhof) und nach Osten (Bahnhofstraße).

Die südliche Kehre hat einen Anschluss nach Osten (Am Johannisberg), einen Einbahnstraßen-Anschluss aus Richtung Westen (von einem Parkplatz) und einen neuen Anschluss nach Süden (Robert-Schumacher Straße). Diese neue Anschluss fehlt komplett in Google Maps, im Google-Satellitenbild ist der Anschluss bereits zu sehen und eine längere Parkplatz-Zufahrt. Seit einigen Jahren ist dies die Robert-Schumacher Straße, die parallel zur Eisenbahn. Dann in einer Linkskurve auf die "Alte Kölner Straße", die in Google Maps als Sackgasse dargestellt wird (wo in Google Maps "Rewe" steht).



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ist die Leverkuser Str. durchgehend mit dem Auto befahrbar?



Nein. Hier ist Google Maps recht gut: Von der Wupperstraße aus in Richtung Süden ist die Leverkuser Straße verkehrsberuhigter Bereich. Nach 50 Metern stehen Poller und die Straße wird schmal, sodass man mit Autos nicht durchkommt. Die Engstelle geht bis zur Rotdornallee. Mit dem Fahrrad (und Motorrad) darf man in diese Richtung fahren. In Gegenrichtung ist die Engstelle als Fußweg gekennzeichnet, also Fahrverbot für Fahrräder und Motorräder.

Zwischen Rotdornallee und Ringstraße ist die Leverkuser Str. in beide Richtung für alle Fahrzeuge offen.

Südlich der Ringstraße ist die Leverkuser Straße nur eine Zufahrt zum Werksgelände. Die ersten 100 Meter darf man fahren, dann kommt das Werkstor und man muss wenden. Also im Grunde eine Sackgasse. Ebenfalls für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrt ist die Straße zwischen Leverkuser Straße und Talsperrenweg.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Bahnhofstraße, Am Hardtpark, fehlten auch noch...



Am Hartpark: Wo die Leverkuser Straße die erwähnten Poller hat, beginnt die hufeisenförmige Sackgasse "Am Hardtpark" (siehe Google-Satellitenbild), die daher nur für Anlieger interessant ist. Es gibt noch einen Fußweg zur Sauerbronnstraße, der ebenfalls nur für Anlieger interessant ist.

Bahnhofstraße: Von der nördlichen Kehre der Straße "Am Bahnhof" geradeaus bis zur Kölner Straße. Von der Bahnhofstraße geht noch die Düstergasse ab, die für Kfz eine Sackgasse ist, mit dem Rad kommt man durch zur Poststraße.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung. Ich habe alles mal so eingezeichnet.

Demnächst gibt es wieder ein Update, aber ein bisschen mehr muss ich noch einzeichnen.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
es gibt wieder ein Update, schönes Wetter ist eben schädlich für den Fortschritt beim Kartenzeichnen. 
http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/download.html

Remscheid habe ich jetzt grob "drin". Die Trails drumherum kommen so nach und nach...
Es geht weiter nach Solingen...
Kritiken und Tipps sind weiterhin willkommen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## MangoAndreas (6. November 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

klasse, danke!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und ich plane für das Jahresende wieder ein Kartenupdate.

Wer also noch Tipps und Tracks hat möge mir diese Bitte schnellstmöglich zumailen, damit diese noch Berücksichtigung finden.

Ein wichtiger Hinweis in eigener Sache.
Mir liegt sehr viel daran "HIDDEN Trails" zu schützen.
Ich habe selber gesehen das viele Wege unter der häufigen Nutzung gelitten haben.
http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails

Ihr "findet" sie aber in der GPS-Karte unter folgenden Vorraussetzungen:
- Der Weg ist in einer anderen ÖFFENTLICH zugänglichen Digitalen- und / oder Papierkarte zu finden
- Der Trail ist "allgemein" bekannt durch Wanderer oder in einem GPS-Track VERÖFFENTLICHT! Z.B. zum DOWNLOAD.
- oder leicht zu finden / zu sehen, ohne das man gleich weis das es sich um einen Hidden Trail handelt
Teilweise sind diese auch schon Jahrzehnte alt und in ständiger Benutzung.

Ich zeichne sonst KEINE WEGE ein, die mir als Hidden oder als Geheim(tipp) bekannt sind!
Tracks die ich bekomme, gebe ich NICHT weiter!



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings konsequenter Weise nicht in der Karte einzeichne, sind die Spots, also die künstlich angelegten "Dirtlines" wenn eine solche neben einem normalen Weg verläuft ist der normale (Wander-) Weg drin.
> Ist der aber "selbst gebuddelt", findet ihr den nicht. Ist denke das ist im Interesse der "Betreiber".
> Die als "Geheimtip" gehandelten Hiddentrails sind also, sofern es sich nicht (siehe oben), auch in der Karte zu finden aber eben nicht extra gekennzeichnet.
> Auf Entdeckungsreise gehen ist doch das schönste was man mit einem GPS Gerät mit Karte machen kann.



Wer hier noch Bedenken hat kann sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Übrigens ist der "Sumpftrail" im Dünnwald mittlerweile unpassierbar, wg. einiger Baumsperren.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
habe die versprochenen Ergänzungen über das Kontaktformular abgeschickt.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wie doch die Zeit vergeht.
Ich wollte noch die Karte im Norden weitgehend fertig machen,
was doch noch mehr Arbeit war als ich dachte.

Ich habe gesehen das es dort noch große Neubaugebiete gibt.
Von denen habe ich fast keinerlei Infos (nur einen Track).
Wer also noch Tracks und Infos hat, immer mir zuschicken.

Wie immer habe ich auch im bereits vorhandenen Teil einiges
geändert und ergänzt.

Im Moment ist es nicht geplant die Karte im Umfang zu erweitern,
ich habe einfach zu wenig Informationen von den Randgebieten.
Hier und da sieht es dort ganz gut aus. Aber um das immer alles
"glatt zu ziehen" ist es zu wenig.
Nur im Osten werde ich den Rand begradigen bis 7°27'.
Vielleicht noch bis einschließlich Marienheide?

Die Grenzen sehen zur Zeit wie folgt aus:
Nord bis:51°12'
(Nördliche Stadgrenze Solingen / Südliche Stadgrenze Wuppertal)

Süd bis:50°44'
(Stück südlich der Sieg)

West bis:6°54'
(ca. westlicher Stadtrand von Köln, Schloss Brühl)

Ost bis:7°27'
(Drabander Höhe, Eitorf)

Das ist ein ziemlich großes Gebiet, zumal ich mir alles auch mal selber
ansehen möchte.
Ich stoße da immer weiter vor.

Von daher werde ich mich verstärkt um den "Innenausbau" kümmern,
gerade in den Stadtgebieten gibt noch viele offene Punkte.
Vierspurige Straßen und große Kreuzungen machen fast mehr Arbeit als
ein mittelgroßes Waldstück.

Im Süden, Südwesten (Brühl) und Südosten (Eitorf) sieht es mit GPS Tracks immer noch sehr dünn aus.

Den Link zur Website und somit zum Download findet ihr in meiner Signatur.

Viel Spaß mit der Karte!

Und vielen Dank an Gerd @Jerd für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nach einigen Diskussionen an anderer Stelle und meiner eigenen >positiven< Erfahrung mit der OpenMTBmap (OSM) im Urlaub, habe ich mich entschlossen das eigene Kartenprojekt einzustellen.
Das OSM Projekt ist sehr weit fortgeschritten, da kann ich alleine nicht mithalten, vor einigen Jahren sah das noch anders aus.

Ich werde in nächster Zeit beginnen noch fehlende, mir bekannte, Wege in OSM einzuzeichnen.
Dabei werde ich Gebiet für Gebiet vorgehen wie es sich bisher schon bewährt hat.

Ich werde Gerd bitten die Homepage Ende des Monats vom Netz zu nehmen, von mir gibt es dann keine Karte mehr und ich zeichne auch schon nichts mehr ein.

Wer meine Karte noch (mit)nutzen möchte sollte sie jetzt runterladen.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir Ihre Tracks geschickt haben und Hinweise gaben! 

Dies kommt nun (nach und nach) dem OSM Projekt zugute.
Falls Bedenken bestehen gewisse Trails "öffentlich" zu machen so kann sie/er mir das mitteilen. Die oben schon genannten Richtlinien behalte ich bei.

Ach ja, wer möchte das gewisse Wege in OSM eingezeichnet werden, kann mir weiterhin Tracks zumailen. 
Bitte mit einer (kurzen) Beschreibung zur Klassifizierung.


----------



## MangoAndreas (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

ich danke für Deine Mühe. Die Karte ist/war wirklich gut! Ich finde es eine prima Entscheidung, dass die Daten nicht verloren gehen, sondern ins OSM-Projekt einfließen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die Karten zwar bisher nicht genutzt, aber den Einsatz finde ich klasse


----------



## Rubinstein (20. Juni 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich in allen Punkten an. Deine bisherige Entscheidung, das nicht zu tun, habe ich zwar immer respektiert, aber nie wirklich verstanden. Aber jetzt, da du dich endlich durch gerungen hast, dürften wohl alle dabei gewinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juni 2011)

Danke auch für eure moralische Unterstützung!
Es fällt wohl jedem schwer sich von seinem Kind zu trennen. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich.
Ein Spruch von mir lautet: Stillstand ist Rückschritt.
Und: Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit. 
So, jetzt fahre ich ein Ründchen, habe ja noch Urlaub.
P.S. Ich werde hier über meine Erfahrungen und Einträge in OSM kurz berichten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

erst gestern bin ich noch durch Schildgen gefahren. Naja fast, entlang der Dünn aus Odenthal bis zur Landstraße Richtung Leverkusen..

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Schildbürger (21. Juni 2011)

Ah, nach Hummelsheim, ist der Weg jetzt komplett geschottert?
Das war so eine bucklige / lehmige Piste entlang der Dhünn. Fahre dort eher selten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ah, nach Hummelsheim, ist der Weg jetzt komplett geschottert?



Etwas Schotter, zum Teil Waldboden. War mit dem Liegerad kein Problem, sollte daher auch mit dem Crosser gut funktionieren. Der Weg beginnt am Ortsausgang Odenthal hinter dem Penny-Markt, immer recht nah an der Dünn, z.T. über offenes Feld bis Hummelsheim. Dort über die Dhünn und durch den Wald leicht bergauf weiter bis zur Bensberger Straße.

Von dort weiter nach K-Dünnwald sind die Wege zum Teil etwas sandig.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

